# howdy everyone



## Ginger Rae (Nov 30, 2006)

hi, i just found this place, I'm 22 been suffering from anxiety pretty much my whole life and am just now learning about all the symptons/secondary symptoms that come with it that i sometimes thought were normal feelings. . . or i just thought i was crazy


----------



## Kms14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi, i'm new to this site too. I'm 13 and have been getting panic attacks for the past 3 years. And I get dp and dr when I get a panic attack. Usually that is the only time when I feel dp and dr. But recently I have been having dr and dr feeling when I'm not getting a panic attack. It comes and goes everyday, but I mainly have it when I'm alone. I thought I was going crazy too untill I came across this site.

Do you see a phcologist (or however you spell it :?) about your anxiety?


----------



## Ginger Rae (Nov 30, 2006)

i don't get a lot of panic attacks. . but i've had feelings of dp and dr ever since i was little, i just thought it was a normal thing until i tried talking to my sister about (who is my twin and is like me in so many ways) and when SHE looked at me crazy i never said a thing about it again .. heh. .

i've never seen any kind of proffessional for my anxiety :?


----------



## Kms14 (Nov 24, 2006)

Is there anyone you can tell about these feelings? Maybe you should look up phycologists in the phone book and ask them about anxiety, dp and dr. If they don't know anything about dp and dr then theres no point talking to them. Depending on where you live most of the phycologists here in Australia where I live know about dp and dr. What country are you from?
By the way cute cat


----------

